# -   -  ?

## bmmaria

, .           :
76 - 86 -  / -        (  - !)
 86  " " - 96 -  " "
 86 "" -  96 ""  ..     " "       96
 86   (???)   86    -    -    /  .
  86 -    

 96       76, 60, 71  .   /,          96    /   .

 20      - -..     .  : ,     () ,      ,     . -      ?   ,  .       .        ,      ???
        ,          .
,   6%

----------


## 7272

,    ,     . ..   ,     .

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## bmmaria

?   1- .  76  86 -    (   ).      86 - 86  96 -       (  ).  86   0.   96              .
  ?       ?

----------


## bmmaria

96        .         ,      -   .

----------


## bmmaria

-         .     ,       86 ,    76    96 /  .
      , ..    ,   .

----------


## 7272

,   96



> 76 - 86 -  / -        (  - !)


   86    ?
   76 .
  20,  



> - -.


  ,         ,    .



> 86  " " - 96 -  " "
>  86 "" -  96 ""  ..     " "       96


   ,          ,    ,      
.86 .96    
.76 .86 ...

----------


## 7272

> 96        .         ,      -   .


   ,    ,      ,    .

----------


## 7272

> , ..    ,   .


.76.05  .76.09  

.76.09 .60.01   

  76.09  /        .

----------


## bmmaria

> ,   96
> 
>    86    ?
>    76 .
>   20,  
> 
>   ,         ,    .
> 
>    ,          ,    ,      
> ...


 -   96,  ,     ,    .     ()          76 ()  96 -  .   96    ???...
86   0, ..        96 /
20  -        -       .   -  . -      .  ..  ,    ,     . ,   ,   20 ???    ?    -  ?

86-96 /  ,      -            /    .     -      .

----------


## 7272

> ()          76 ()  96 -  .   96    ???...


     ,         ,     .



> ,    ,     .


     ,   ,                      (86)   (76)
     , ..     1/12,     .

----------


## bmmaria

> ,         ,     .
> 
>      ,   ,                      (86)   (76)
>      , ..     1/12,     .


,   .    .

----------


## Lisaya

,  .  ,    .    ,     .
 96     , 96 "  "         ,    ** .
 .      . .    :



> ???

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
      96    ?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
       - ,      .    76.
     ,   -..   ,         .  :
1.   -          -     .
2.    -   ,         ,       -        ,  .     -           , ..        . ..    " "    / (  ),        .        ,    ?

----------


## 7272

> -


     ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
    ?

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## 7272

http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/315093/

----------


## bmmaria

.   - ,     )

----------


## Lisaya

.-     .  ""           .  ,      .  .                .  ,   .

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
     :         .       .,            .
 "  "   ). , ,    .          ,    ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ...


 .    ,        .

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*,
      .   ,      ,  - .  -   )))

----------


## 7272

> .


         ,        ,   . ,  /      ...

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
 :Wow: 
,   !   .

----------


## Lisaya

> /      ...


   ,  ?

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
*7272*, 
   ....

----------


## bmmaria

...                    ,     ?
    ,   ,    .         ,       .        ???   ,,           ,         ...

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,    ?   ,   1,  2.        1

----------


## bmmaria

> ,    ?   ,   1,  2.        1


       (((
  ,    ( )    76 .        ,     ,     -  ,    ?   86      .    ?

----------


## 7272

> ,     ,     -  ,    ?


 



> 


  86

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
 , ,    )
      96   ,  . ,           , ..   96-96   ?
      ,         84?  84  96
    99 -96. ?
     86 ?

----------


## 7272

,    .              .

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
..      ,        ?

----------


## 7272

,     .   .000,    ,      .

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
 ...
  . 
      -      .         . ,          .
  :   -     ,  10            . ?       ?

----------


## 7272

,     ,                    .       ,    ,       .  -     .

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
    -  ,   ...     )
             ,     .         ....         . ,   ,       .

----------


## 7272

> -  ,   ...     )


     ,     .

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*,  -  ,   -    -  !
   !      !

----------


## Lisaya

?   ,, , .     ,

----------


## bmmaria

> ?   ,, , .     ,


  34     )

----------


## 7272

> 34     )


        76 ,        ,   86.          86.

----------


## bmmaria

*7272*, 
    ,     .   ,   .    .
  ...

----------


## 7272

76.09    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


!!!     154  354 .  ,

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
..   ,     , ..     :        (    /    ) +   +   +   ?

----------


## Lisaya

..  ,     ,          ,

----------


## bmmaria

,    ,     )
     .          ,       ?     ,     ,     ,      " "   ,  -  ,        .       ?

----------


## Lisaya

-             .    ,  ,         .       .   . . 
     ,

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
.... ...   ....     ....  .   "     "(((

----------


## bmmaria

.
  90  91         (  , %  ),      ?  96         (   ..),          .    90  91   96?    86?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

> 90  91         (  , %  ),      ?


 84,      .

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, 
    ,          "       ", ..         .     ,  84   .

----------


## Lisaya

.  :   


 26  2012 . N 03-03-07/29
   ,    , ,  ,  ,         ,   . 6 . 250               .
    ,     ,           . 247 .
    .     (90  91)  .          , ,   84 ,

----------


## bmmaria

*m'm*, .  ,    :"   ".
    ?     ,   96 ?

----------


## Lisaya

,   .       ,  ,    ,    :Smilie: 
    ,   .    84     . :Frown:

----------


## bmmaria

-   . 1         , ..    +  ..    ,     .   ?          ?  ,          ?

----------


## Lisaya

- ,  .  ,      .   ,  .     .

----------


## 7272

> ?


   .        ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,          ?


 .

----------


## bmmaria

> .        ,       .


  ,      ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## bmmaria

...  -  ,  ,      .   ... , ,   ...  ...

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,


    ?    ,     ,      .

----------


## bmmaria

> ?    ,     ,      .


,    ,  .       ,  ,        ,    (((

----------


## bmmaria

-    ...            ?

----------


## Lisaya

,   62,2.

----------


## wintik82

... 

76.01  86.02   -    
76.01  76.05   -    
76.01  96       -    ...         ... 

  ...    ...   ...

     96,    ,      76.05  60 ,    ...
96        86 ...  ,  ...    ...

----------


## room111

> 76.01  96       -    ...         ... 
> 
>   ...    ...   ...


 :
76.01 86 -    
 86  96 -     
    96 .   96    !

----------


## wintik82

....


> :
> 76.01 86 -    
>  86  96 -     
>     96 .   96    !

----------


## room111



----------


## bmmaria

> :
> 76.01 86 -    
>  86  96 -     
>     96 .   96    !


        96 ?    96   ?           ?  ,    -    ,   ,  ,   10     .   ,   ?  -        86, ..       -  .

----------


## bmmaria

> 


,        ""  ?

----------


## room111

> 96 ?


86  96



> 96 ?    96   ?           ?


          .       . 
 86   :      , -.    ,  *7272*   -  86     96  .

----------


## room111

,             .       96

----------


## bmmaria

> 86  96
> 
>           .       . 
>  86   :      , -.    ,  *7272*   -  86     96  .


,    96      /.   -           )   ,     .     !!!!   -     () :Redface:

----------


## wintik82

,     ? 
      (   )     ,     .   ,       1

----------


## Lisaya

1 , ,     ,     .    76  57 ,   ,         
51-76,57-76.
76-62

----------


## room111

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53641783

----------


## 7272

> ,    96      /.


   96  .
1.      ,   /,  0
2. . -   ,    
3.   . -     



> -           )   ,     .


    .

----------


## wintik82

,  ... 
  76.01      
-   .... 
-   
-   ...

----------


## 7272

.76.05 .86 ..    .
.76.05 .86     
.76.05 .76.09(  ..) ..

----------


## wintik82

, ...    ... ...      ?  :Wow:

----------


## 7272

- ?

----------


## Panova74

> 96  .
> 1.      ,   /,  0
> 2. . -   ,    
> 3.   . -     
> 
>     .


.      .    ""  .   ,                 2015.
 1:        31.12.2014.     ,     ?
 2:             ( ,    ).
,.

----------


## bmmaria

:   31/12,     86,      .

----------


## 7272

> ( ,    ).


96.01     
96.02

----------


## Panova74

> :   31/12,     86,      .


.
         96 .1 (   ),..  .       ():
1. 76/ - 86/   10000=    
2. 76/ - 96/   1200=       

(    ,     )
3. 86/ - 96/    10000=      ( )
4. 96/ - 10,60,51,70,69,68     6000= (      )
     96/  4000=

        .   ():
1. 76/-86/   (4000=)        "  "
2. 76/ - 96/   4000=      
3. 96/ - 86/  4000=      .

 , 76    . ..              .
,,  ?   )))

----------


## Panova74

> 96.01     
> 96.02


,   ...         ,  ,          ,        (  \  , ,).

----------


## 7272

86 - 96.01   10 000
76 - 86   10 000
51 - 76   10 000
96.01 - 70; 69; 68    6 000
96.01 - 96.02      4 000

----------


## 7272

> 


    76 .

----------


## Panova74

> 76 .


, ,   76.     76,     ,       ,.. .76/          ( )                        .   ?    .. ..     10.000 .       51   ,      (,,)           .    31.12.2014 .       ,   -    .

----------


## 7272

> 76,     ,


    ,              .     10        .

----------


## Panova74

> ,              .     10        .


 ,      .)           :     ?    ?       ,..        ,    ,    .         , /            51 . (      ,    ).     .      ? , .  (      12 ),     ,         .        ( ,   ,    )))).   ,  ). .

----------


## 7272

"    ( ,   ) " "   1 7.7;  1 8.2
     ,       .                     ,       51   "   ".     51      .

----------


## Panova74

> "    ( ,   ) " "   1 7.7;  1 8.2
>      ,       .                     ,       51   "   ".     51      .


      51  (   ).     ,         76. ,    ,    ,   .   -       ,      ,         .

----------


## 7272

,      .    ?

----------


## Panova74

> ,      .    ?


  ,   .)             (         ),      .    .        ) !!)).          (  )           (    ),      .      ,   -  !!!!))))))))))

----------


## _

> ,      .    ?


!  . ..     ,        :Smilie: ! 
    ,             -   ,         ().    (- ,           , -   ).   2013 .          7272. ,                 .

----------


## Panova74

> !  . ..     ,       ! 
>     ,             -   ,         ().    (- ,           , -   ).   2013 .          7272. ,                 .


.  :     .         ))).         .             . 15,00 ()  \ ..         ,            ..     .  .    -      .                   .         ""     .(

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## 7272

.     ,   .  (    .),               . -     .,    ,  . 
     ,       ,      .
       /        



> (  )

----------


## Panova74

> .     ,   .  (    .),               . -     .,    ,  . 
>      ,       ,      .
>        /


  .  \   .   .   ,     .  \   ,        .         .     ,   . 
   .         ,     (       ,   ). , ,                             .     ,         ,   .
  .      .      .      ,   ,   .              . (            ).         )))).  . . 
  .     .)))

----------


## 7272

> , ,                             .


,    ,     .??
                  .



> .     .)))


     ,    .   , ..       .

----------


## Panova74

[QUOTE=7272;54451497],    ,     .??
                  .

     .        .            .     (     ),    .
 ,      .     ,   .        .    ,      .))      ,  .   ,        -   .  ,      .    .))))

----------


## 7272

,       . +++

----------


## Panova74

,           .   .  , ,         ,       .76   ?

----------


## 7272

,      ,         .
          ,   .

----------


## ""

,   ,   96  86,   ,  :
 76.05  86.02.1  -     5000 
 86.02.1  96.01 -   () 5000 .
 96.01  60.01 - (, )  -       3000 

     ,     ( )    : 
60  50 (51) -   
10  60  - 
 96  10-  ()

  !!!

----------


## Panova74

,.  .

----------


## 7272

10      96
.96 .60

----------


## _

10    .      :


" *7. * 

7.1.    ,  .
7.2.     .
7.3.   ,    ,  .             . 
7.4. ,    ,    10    .
7.5.      ,    ,       .            ."

----------


## Panova74

> 10      96
> .96 .60


      ,     .    . ,    ,      10 .      .

----------

!  ,      (     )      .,       (13%)?

----------


## DONSPB78

.
 ,     1.   ?       86  96 .   ,             86-96( ) ; 86-76(   76    ,      ) .    100 .           86 96 100 ; .    ?       ?

----------


## 7272

86-96   
76-86   
96-  
51-76

----------


## DONSPB78

.
 86-96  ? 
     ?????

----------


## 7272

.
       .

----------


## DONSPB78

.   ( )  62  90..    90  .?
   84 ?      ?     86  (84 )?        86  84 . 
96       ,  .

----------


## room111

90 .   84   .       84   86 ,

----------


## DONSPB78

.    ,       84      ?    86 .          1350?      ,        1540  .

----------

